# 880 grams of cemented silver anodes & 2.85 OZT GOLD



## kadriver (Aug 24, 2011)

I just finished these at about 3am.

The silver is 99% pure cemented silver anode bars for use in my silver cell.

there was 880 grams of the silver pictured, plus about 200 grams more still cementing when I left my shop.

The GOLD is from karat scrap with a single refining (it goes to the refiner tomorrow) - 88.7 grams or 2.85 troy ounces.

Thank for looking!

kadriver


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice work as usual, those anode bars look pretty darn pure already!!!

Are you shooting for .999999? (You could make you own fine Silver for use in pure silver Audio cables $$$)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes, it amazes me how fast some people "catch on" to this art of refining. Occasionally, I go back to a member's first posts and compare them to their later posts. I just did this with kadriver. He's only been posting for about 10 months and, to start with, he knew little. For some time, though, he's been producing excellent results. He is one of our success stories and I congratulate him.

Chris


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 24, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Sometimes, it amazes me how fast some people "catch on" to this art of refining. Occasionally, I go back to a member's first posts and compare them to their later posts. I just did this with kadriver. He's only been posting for about 10 months and, to start with, he knew little. For some time, though, he's been producing excellent results. He is one of our success stories and I congratulate him.
> 
> Chris


As do I. He's an example of someone that made inquiries, then applied that which was provided in the way of guidance, without trying to re-invent the wheel. All too many pursue what they "think" will work, ignoring advice from those with experience. 

Harold


----------



## kadriver (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow - I am speechless you guys!

Thank you for those kind words of encouragement.

I am so thankful to be part of this forum.

kadriver


----------

